# Fortifying your home DIY style



## Preppercell (Oct 28, 2015)

I Recently put together a quick tip list on my blog for hardening your home as cheap and simply as possible. Looking for feed back and any other ideas. If you like our ideas let us know!

4 Simple (AND CHEAP) Tips For Securing Your Home | TheSurvivalist


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Wood screws won't help. I can pick your lock in 30 seconds, or kick your door in, in one. 

Wrapping plywood in curtains will make it obvious you are nearby, if you boarded up and booked you wouldn't be worried about "blending in" 

Hurricane glass is great, IF your window frames are secured in place by deep screws. And IF you like not being able to shoot the people cutting them out. 

A dog MIGHT give you a deterrent, or an extra second to draw your gun as an intruder comes barreling in, but most likely, the barking will just let people know that someone is home. 

All that aside, it's just too freaking easy to drive a truck through your wall.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

#1 Live off the beaten path

#2 Be able to see 360

#3 Have a good self defense weapon

#4 after shtf - be prepared to use #3

#5 like boxing protect yourself at all times


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

double post


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

On the list, "Things They Don't Teach You In Infantry School", one of the things you will find:
Make it too hard for the enemy to get in, and it will be too hard for you to get out.

Personally I prefer freedom of movement.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> On the list, "Things They Don't Teach You In Infantry School", one of the things you will find:
> Make it too hard for the enemy to get in, and it will be too hard for you to get out.
> 
> Personally I prefer freedom of movement.


I literally learned that exact phrase in infantry school.

Course I learned it first in kindergarten when I read The Art of War. (I was a fast learner)


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

My thoughts on "hardening" my place are really simple.

Make mine look hard, . . . or at least less easy than the neighbor, . . . chances are the BG will go after the easier target.

I also have the things that have any real value locked up, . . . out of the way.

You cannot stop them, . . . but discouraging them works better sometimes.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Preppercell (Oct 28, 2015)

I have to disagree, try pulling a 6 inch deck screw out of a pressure treated 4x4. Doesn't come loose so easy. There is a reason they use c4 and hydro charges as opposed to a sledge garner to breach. 

The point of wrapping the plywood in a dark fabric is to make it look like a dark room from a distance to make it look abandon. 

Id rather not shoot out my own window, not that much hurricane glass out there that's bullet proof. Best I've seen in tests is a 4x4 at 180mph not a 5.56 at 1900mph. Big difference in physics. Either way, it's a passive defensive measure so that while your shooting the guy coming through your front door, his buddy isn't breaking his way through the side window.

And as for the dog, I agree with you on this one actually. You make a good point in that it would attract undue attention, but if the dog isn't enough of a deterrent, when you leave the first one or two guys laying on the front lawn, the rest will definitely think twice about whether what you have is worth it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Molotov cocktail. Let the fire and smoke highlight your retreat into my gunfire.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Preppercell said:


> I have to disagree, try pulling a 6 inch deck screw out of a pressure treated 4x4. Doesn't come loose so easy. There is a reason they use c4 and hydro charges as opposed to a sledge garner to breach.
> 
> The point of wrapping the plywood in a dark fabric is to make it look like a dark room from a distance to make it look abandon.
> 
> ...


Again, deck screws don't help because the LATCH IS THE WEAKEST PART OF THE DOOR.

Also, c4 ISN'T used more than breaching tools, by anyone. 
When it is used, it's because the point of entry is way beyond reasonable use of breaching tools, or when the bulk and weight is in excess of mission requirement. 
The fabric doesn't help since the plywood covers the entire window frame, which will NOT look normal, or blend in.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

You could triple layer your door frame, or use steel, or use a large steel plate at the latch. Combined with your screws and multiple high quality deadbolts spread across the entire door would be a good start. 

Again though, I'd rather drive a truck through the weakest part of your building, the wall.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Finally had time to re organize my get home bag. Put everything in a little bigger back pack as well. Also centralized my Bug Out Bag stuff in my home. Finally, updated my list of all the things I still have to do (and that is a lot).


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Dirk said:


> Finally had time to re organize my get home bag. Put everything in a little bigger back pack as well. Also centralized my Bug Out Bag stuff in my home. Finally, updated my list of all the things I still have to do (and that is a lot).


Huh? I think you posted on the wrong thread.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

phrogman said:


> Huh? I think you posted on the wrong thread.


Dirk's from Taiwan, I think they drive on the wrong side of the road or some such nonsense. Hence, I forgive him.


----------



## Preppercell (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't see using the truck as practical. By the time you've recovered from the impact, you would be a dead man if they own a gun and you run the risk of destroying what you sought to obtain. And God help you if it's a block home, you'll just wreck you and your truck by the time you make it through. But to each their own I suppose. 

And the steel plate around the latch is a good idea, I like that, that definitely should have been on the list. However, I don't think your getting the physics behind the screws. The Latch fails because the wood around it splinters. If you use longer screws you are engaging more of the frame and the door around the patch, making it much harder to shatter that wood.


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Again though, I'd rather drive a truck through the weakest part of your building, the wall.


Please don't be "that guy"; you know, the one who goes driving trucks through people's houses just because they boarded up their windows. &#128513;


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Preppercell said:


> I have to disagree, try pulling a 6 inch deck screw out of a pressure treated 4x4. Doesn't come loose so easy. There is a reason they use c4 and hydro charges as opposed to a sledge garner to breach.
> 
> The point of wrapping the plywood in a dark fabric is to make it look like a dark room from a distance to make it look abandon.
> 
> ...


Deck screw will shear before I have to worry about the threads pulling out.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sand bags filled are very useful to have. Window and door bars = good. Pre-placed tanerite flowers pots with special ingrediant. Trip hazards galore through out property. And being in the know of how to mark your house FEMA style (starting on page 5-5) is useful.

https://www.fema.gov/pdf/emergency/usr/usr_23_20080205_rog.pdf


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Preppercell said:


> I don't see using the truck as practical. By the time you've recovered from the impact, you would be a dead man if they own a gun and you run the risk of destroying what you sought to obtain. And God help you if it's a block home, you'll just wreck you and your truck by the time you make it through. But to each their own I suppose.
> 
> And the steel plate around the latch is a good idea, I like that, that definitely should have been on the list. However, I don't think your getting the physics behind the screws. The Latch fails because the wood around it splinters. If you use longer screws you are engaging more of the frame and the door around the patch, making it much harder to shatter that wood.


Who said I was dumb enough to be in the truck when I send it through your wall?

Think man.

Besides there are stupid people who would do it. Even if they died trying, you would still have a hole the size of a truck in your wall.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Sand bags filled are very useful to have. Window and door bars = good. Pre-placed tanerite flowers pots with special ingrediant. Trip hazards galore through out property. And being in the know of how to mark your house FEMA style (starting on page 5-5) is useful.
> 
> https://www.fema.gov/pdf/emergency/usr/usr_23_20080205_rog.pdf


See? Now this is thinking. You can stack sand bags INSIDE the house, BEHIND the curtains, and no one would know. Hell, you could line the whole inside of your home and it would help with bullet proofing the whole house.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Sand bags filled are very useful to have. Window and door bars = good. Pre-placed tanerite flowers pots with special ingrediant. Trip hazards galore through out property. And being in the know of how to mark your house FEMA style (starting on page 5-5) is useful.
> 
> https://www.fema.gov/pdf/emergency/usr/usr_23_20080205_rog.pdf


Windows and doors barred.
Hmm lets see. Start a fire , wait for you to come out the front door.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> Windows and doors barred.
> Hmm lets see. Start a fire , wait for you to come out the front door.


Remember, you cant take my supplies if you burn them to the ground.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> Windows and doors barred.
> Hmm lets see. Start a fire , wait for you to come out the front door.


Yeah if you do not plan for that.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Remember, you cant take my supplies if you burn them to the ground.


If I can't have them, nobody can.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am not going to bug out. I am staying put.

having said that... I might use plywood with nails sticking up on stairs or in some cases inside on the floor

depending on time of year... middle of winter with no snow plowing i might be a little more lax because the average zombie motorcycle dude will not be out with his mama-san in 4 feet of snow in -12 weather

it will most likely be dark in my house when it is dark outside

I am not worried about hardening my door... I want to make it hard from them to get to my door.....


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I am not going to bug out. I am staying put.
> 
> having said that... I might use plywood with nails sticking up on stairs or in some cases inside on the floor
> 
> ...


but...but... zombies don't feel cold.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

You don't know me. You don't know where I live. My house is non-descript. I am surrounded by hundreds of 
other houses just like mine. If you have a force of...say 20 guys with you and you can convince one of them
to drive a truck into my home...yeah...you'll probably get me. But the other people in your group will see that
your "truck-into-house" tactic is "less-than-healthy" for the driver! I predict that none of them will take you up
on using that attack plan a second time. I and my family (we are all armed) plan to take as many of you with 
us as we can. Your truck driver will be the first to go.

And what made you know to attack my home specifically in the first place? My house will appear deserted. If
you enter my front door (I too have a supply of Tannerite) you are going to be jumping into a gauntlet! My living
room sofa will be jammed and braced against the front door. I plan to release tear gas if you get inside. I and
all my kin have top-tier gas masks. I am betting that most anyone who attempts to breach my home will usually 
NOT be doing so in full-battle regalia. The tear gas will be a deterent and certainly a tactical stumbling block for
YOU. I will be engaging your first wave with all armor-piercing projectiles. You can forget body armor unless it
has state-of-the-art level resistance.

On your way out the front door I have a peephole station from which I can shotgun each individual adversary. 
Fire may destroy what I have, but that's what I'm fighting to protect. If you are attacking me to get at my larder,
then you have gained nothing to have destroyed everything that was inside. AND you will have lost some of your
henchmen.

You will also be killing someone with medical training. That makes me valuable. I am also someone who has
taken courses in gunsmithing at my local college. I am a gardener. I am an excellent motorcycle mechanic.
I am a reloader. I am well-versed in methods to obtain and to purify water. I have some means of performing
minor surgeries and have anesthesia available. I have a LOT of stored food. I have solar power and have built
parabolic reflectors to cook with, and solar overns. I have training in electronics. And so on. I am NOT the
most entitled person out there, far from it, but I am useful in a WROL.

Your group may just consider me to be more valuable alive than dead. Since we will all be trying to survive, I
think it likely that banding together (at least in the confines of my neighborhood) for common defense will be
an idea my compatriots will embrace. They will defend themselves and me and I will return the same kindness.

Marauders will have short reigns. The job they have elected for themselves is unsustainable. When you've gone
out and killed everyone (by extension) and you are the only one left what will you do? 

I didn't even get around to mentioning the treble hooks (fishhooks) hanging inside my hallways on 1/16" steel
cables...OUCH!! And believe me...that ain't all!

Come and get me! There will be less of you after each encounter you face.

Grim

I await your response.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Grim Reality said:


> You don't know me. You don't know where I live. My house is non-descript. I am surrounded by hundreds of
> other houses just like mine. If you have a force of...say 20 guys with you and you can convince one of them
> to drive a truck into my home...yeah...you'll probably get me. But the other people in your group will see that
> your "truck-into-house" tactic is "less-than-healthy" for the driver! I predict that none of them will take you up
> ...


Never heard of the club, and a brick on the gas pedal?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Grim Reality said:


> You don't know me. You don't know where I live. My house is non-descript. I am surrounded by hundreds of
> other houses just like mine. If you have a force of...say 20 guys with you and you can convince one of them
> to drive a truck into my home...yeah...you'll probably get me. But the other people in your group will see that
> your "truck-into-house" tactic is "less-than-healthy" for the driver! I predict that none of them will take you up
> ...


I try to live by the phrase, "never barricade yourself in something that can be burned down around you."

There are two schools of thought on hard targets:
1) less dedicated individuals will just find a softer target.
2) the determined will just burn it down because it is seen as a threat to their hold on power.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I like to cogitate about the combination of 3/4" pipe with 12g shells ---- a battery of a dozen of so. Of course I would never construct such a device, but I find planning the prefab construction of components, designing the trigger systems, methods of last minute SHTF deployment --- all an entertaining and pleasant mind game. Of course I live so far off the path, that it is very unlikely swat will show up for my guns (if I actually had any.)


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You people are all crazy.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I once built a shed for tools and whatnot, and a place to hang out and smoke, as my wife didn't. I've since quit, but anyway I built this shed. Had no money at all, so I went out in the woods and cut some green cedar posts, trimmed em down, soaked the tops in creosote and planted them top down in three foot holes; I thought that since trees pull water up, if it's upside down, all the cells will be pointing the wrong way for sucking rotting water up into the post. Being cedar, no bugs to worry about. Found some old barbed wire and wrapped the shed with it on a eight inch spacing. Roofed it with corrugated tin scarfed at the dump, and used more scrap tin for siding over the wire. Had some steel chunks and used them for reinforcing a door made of railroad ties. Worked great, no one ever tried to get into it. Looked horrible, as if nothing of value could possibly be in it anyway. Forty years later, my son is working on that property, decided to remove the shed as it was really getting to look bad. He said they had to use a backhoe to tear it out...they tried a chain saw first, but the wire...
So, my current shack I just added a 8x16' room, and since I had some old scrap hog wire fencing laid it up on the wall between the exterior siding and the underwall (I am a rough carpenter...if there is a plumb stud, square corner or level spot anywhere around here it was pretty much by accident). Around here, if I am not home, someone could take a month to clean the place out and know one would know.
I like the idea of tannerite flower pots. Gonna hafta set some out there at the 3,4, and 800 yard lines.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm also active on NextDoor.com - a social media place for neighbors to connect. It only allows you to see what people in your neighborhood and any neighborhood touching yours are talking about. That makes it kind of nice because it is an excellent reconnaissance tool to see when crime is a neighborhood or two a away.

Anyway - one night the discussion came around to suspicious activity and they wanted to start hiring a police officer or nominating a block patrol person. here was my response.



> Having a neighbor "on duty" isn't a bad idea. I've seen it work before for a limited time. Ultimately, the short American attention span loses interest and it is hard to get volunteers. But by all means, I would tip my hat to anyone who wanted to put a yellow flashing light on their roof and drive the neighborhood with a cell phone and call in suspicious activity. You will do nothing but good.
> 
> I think the easier approach is a tiered approach.
> 
> ...


Obviously I didn't get into securing your house for a SHTF situation but starting here will help.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

A door wedge is a simple yet sometimes very effective way to barricade a door.


----------



## Logout (Nov 11, 2015)

Tannerite goes stale after mixing, and you need to expose yourself and shoot it to set it off. 
Better to use something you can set off remotely without revealing yourself.

Dig a moat and fill it with sharks with friggin' laser beams on their heads ?

OR;

Door jamb armor

3M Window security film

Vault doors

Bulk sand bags

On this last resource: _Never underestimate the value of a sandbag._ With a sand bag you can have a rifle rest, a head rest, a bunker, harden a house or vehicle, turn aside a flood or mob or hundreds of other uses.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

James m said:


> You people are all crazy.


what do you mean "you people".... (Robert Downy, Tropic Thunder)


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

wonder if they realize deck screws only have a sheer strength of 30lbs. So they would not be the best for holding in a door.


----------



## Logout (Nov 11, 2015)

Lots of "One upmanship" here and talk about shooting people but little actual discussion about fortifying one's home.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Logout said:


> OR;
> 
> Door jamb armor


Lived in a Rent House in The Woodlands, TX once (Right on the edge where Timber Lakes / Timber Ridge would flood out). Left ground beef on the stove and then went to help a neighbor carry something in their house - and locked myself out. So to avoid a fire, I kicked in the door. You'd be surprised how hard it is to kick in a door if you have poor technique. You'd also be surprised how EASILY you can kick in a door wit the PROPER technique. The door took the blow but the jamb suffered all the damage. I worked out a deal with the Land Lord that instead of having to replace his door with another one that caves under foot, I'd put one of these Door Jamb Armor Kits on. It took a little carpentry and custom fitting with chisels to shape and smooth the door jamb out and make it all fit, partially because of the damage I did, but partially because nothing is ever as easy as the ad says.

Long story short it made the door very secure. It is amazingly strong for what it is - probably costs $5.00 or less to make. Even after I painted it to match the house, it still looked like it was a boogered up door with extra bracing on it. I tend to shy away from security that makes your home look institutional. Since it was a rental and I just wanted functionality, it was great. But on this house? I'd rather spend the money on steel doors and steel jambs. But then there is a slight price difference there. Is a steel door set up worth $1000?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Preppersaurusrex (Jan 31, 2016)

By the time someone uses a master key on your front door they will have been scouting you for a couple nights. Your patterns will be your weakness. If you are going to defend a structure you need a perimeter that is devoid of cover. You need to know distances and by installing audible warnings such as strung cans or utensils that will indicate to you distance and direction of movement. I've always thought that misdirection is the best cover. Make something else nearby look far more appealing to get their attention. Set a camp fire well away from your place every few nights , it will garner attention , and you can lay low.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I think some people are taking this a bit too seriously. Like others have said, a siege mentality is a losing mentality because once your trapped unless you have reinforcements coming then all your opponent has to do is starve you out. 

I think your best bet and best defense is to secure your door frame with some nice long screws, have a solid door with a dead bolt and use it. That takes care of almost every problem you might have during rule of law and most of them without rule of law. A dog is a great idea but despite what the OP says, it really doesn't matter what breed you get so long as it barks or has big teeth. Personally right now we have a chihuahua, not the most intimidating dog by far, but he has the heart of a pitbull and he barks up a storm and he knows he's going to be backed up by his armed human companions. 

Just like MaineMarine, I plan on staying in my home or my fathers home which is within walking distance as far as we can. I believe in strength in numbers and the most reliable people in your corner will be of your own blood. If it reaches the point that its time to leave I want to do so with the most intelligence possible and the best plan of action for whatever the situation may be.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> See? Now this is thinking. You can stack sand bags INSIDE the house, BEHIND the curtains, and no one would know. Hell, you could line the whole inside of your home and it would help with bullet proofing the whole house.


you need to worry about the weight factor when you have home construction outside a straight slab foundation .... if you wall stack parallel to the floor joists - all that weight would be on 1-2 floor joists - collapse for sure .... even at 90 degrees and a weight spread across the joists - the modern construction just isn't up to that level ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

totally agree with barricading your windows/doors - your concern should be with the lone looter and a riot/loot/arson situation .... if you think you'll be defending against a 20+ raider gang - dream on ....

even with a barricaded home the best defense is an organized outside deterrence - keeping the looters out of the neighborhood and off your street is the key .... if you plan on standing guard at your front door - good chance you'll get smacked in the puss with a flaming bottle of gas .... looters are nothing but lazy cowardly welfare gomers - if they see resistance they'll head off to the next eazy pickings - your job is to be the hard nut and not the shelled peanut ready to eat ....


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> You could triple layer your door frame, or use steel, or use a large steel plate at the latch. Combined with your screws and multiple high quality deadbolts spread across the entire door would be a good start.
> 
> Again though, I'd rather drive a truck through the weakest part of your building, the wall.


Surpisingly its is often the hinges that fail on the door if not breached through the locking mechanism. So if you are reinforcing a door look first to your hinges.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've heard that a man wearing pineapple skin underdrawers with an erection at your front door may be an excellent deterrent to break ins.

Just sayin'...


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I've heard that a man wearing pineapple skin underdrawers with an erection at your front door may be an excellent deterrent to break ins.
> 
> Just sayin'...


I know that to be true. I have never had any problems with burglars.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> taking this a bit too seriously.


Prepping is serious business.



> Like others have said, a siege mentality is a losing mentality because once your trapped unless you have reinforcements coming then all your opponent has to do is starve you out.


However a prepper or survivalist often has months if not years of food stores. Plenty of time to tunnel out.



> I think your best bet and best defense is to secure your door frame with some nice long screws, have a solid door with a dead bolt and use it.


This is a good start but it can always go up from there. I would think though most people would want more home security than someone with a boot, or crowbar or sledgehammer can deal with. It is definitely a good start though. If you have time though, no sense not to do more.

If I had lots of time I would definitely get a vapour barrier/moisture barrier in place and then earth up the entire house, as it acts as a serious deterrent and lowers heating costs. If you can work home defences into cost saving mechanisms more power to you.



> That takes care of almost every problem you might have during rule of law and most of them without rule of law.


 I seriously disagree with your WROL assessment. ROL sure, WROL, no you are defiantely going to need more security. The level of security in America and Canada is really low when compared to central america. If you want to get a basic security against organized crime or vandals, all you have to do is go south and realize that metal is far more common for doors in mexico, bars, and walls. Mexico is ROL, and is a far cry from what America or Canada would be like WROL. The problem is you are going to attract attention if you are high security, however you can't go wrong with securing your property. However its more a question of building a secure wall than a secure door.



> A dog is a great idea but despite what the OP says, it really doesn't matter what breed you get so long as it barks or has big teeth. Personally right now we have a chihuahua, not the most intimidating dog by far, but he has the heart of a pitbull and he barks up a storm and he knows he's going to be backed up by his armed human companions.


Dogs are an upkeep. They also require you to be somewhere which will give you away that you are or will be there within a period of time, major liability for anyone who is scoping out your dig waiting for an oppourtunity, such as you going out with your dog.

The best defence is having something that cannot be broken into, but still providing a means for you do leave, this normally requires a tunnel.

My reasoning is, if I can break into it, it ain't secure.

Until making your home secure from forced entry is made a law, people should make use of that liberty if they have the resources.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Will2 said:


> Prepping is serious business.
> 
> However a prepper or survivalist often has months if not years of food stores. Plenty of time to tunnel out.
> 
> ...


You can have all that security and someone will still just burn your house down out of spite. The thousands you spent on the extra security measures can be destroyed by a 5 dollar molotov cocktail. As for having all that food so you can tunnel out... Where is your water coming from?


----------



## Preppersaurusrex (Jan 31, 2016)

My take on this is instead of trying to fortify the entire house , try to fortify just a single room. A panic room that you can armor up the walls with a simple remodel versus a all out blast shield that will sag your floors and make living downright uncomfortable. You could put a solid wood or steel core door on a interior room door and have a floor angle lock for leverage. You can pull down the drywall and glue ceramic tiles between the studs and back it with 10-15 layers of denim material you can get from a fabric store. Then put up new drywall and nobody will know you have a room that is level 2+ protected. As for windows acrylic sheet in 1/2" thickness would be a little spendy but it would prevent a break in from the outside.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> You can have all that security and someone will still just burn your house down out of spite. The thousands you spent on the extra security measures can be destroyed by a 5 dollar molotov cocktail. As for having all that food so you can tunnel out... Where is your water coming from?


you've seen it live on TV - dozens of times in between Ferguson & Baltimore - zippo an end cap of merchandise in a store or just reach in a broken window and zippo the clothes/curtains ....

if rioting reaches into your neighborhood it'll be pure vindictive & revenge rampaging .... they won't be after your 10 year old widescreen when they have a dozen unboxed TVs sitting at home .... in England, during the last refugee uprising, the locals stood shoulder to shoulder with their pushbrooms and faced the rioters down - cowards went for an eazier street ....


----------



## Rider (Apr 16, 2016)

A few have already stated the truth of the matter. Honestly, unless you are in the NORAD bunker or something of the sort, if a hostile force wants to get in, they will. The objective is to make it so hard and so costly for the attackers, that they will simply move on to a softer target. Just like when scumbag crazed gunman shoot up a public place, they always hit "soft targets" like gun free zones for a reason. 

Don't make it so fortified that you can't get out fast if you had too, but if a hostile force figures out you are pretty well fortified and well armed, they will usually find another target. And if not then I guess it is a fight till' the death.... Also someone could just decide to whip up a few Molotov cocktails and burn the house down instead. But that's why it is important to have security outside of the house as well with LP/OP's, don't let them get close. Above all though, fortify the house, but you want to "blend in" as much as possible.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"Fixed fortifications are monuments to the stupidity of man. If mountain ranges and oceans can be overcome, then anything built by man can be overcome." - General Patton


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Had a guy I barely know swing by this morning, he looked like shit and mentioned several of his local family members and their drug problems during the course of our 20 minute conversation in my driveway. Kind of made me feel like he was possibly casing the property. When he asked about hiking around a neighboring 800 acre property I mentioned the security cameras on the neighboring property and how they were like my own external cameras, some hidden and some in plain sight. When he left I sent him down past my shooting range so he would see the target holders with their torn out back stops.

From long ago the guy already knows I like to hunt but I wanted to discreetly remind him that this property would be difficult to steal from.

Another good security measure is if you live on a road with little traffic try to stay aware of what vehicles travel and learn which ones are normal and which cars are not. My few neighbors somehow have become aware of the fact that I closely watch traffic on our gravel road and they sometimes even inform me when they are having company now. The neighbors seem quite happy to have someone watching for unusual vehicles since while I'm over a half mile from the paved road I'm the 1st house a strange vehicle would travel past if it were going towards their properties.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Rider said:


> A few have already stated the truth of the matter. Honestly, unless you are in the NORAD bunker or something of the sort, if a hostile force wants to get in, they will. The objective is to make it so hard and so costly for the attackers, that they will simply move on to a softer target. Just like when scumbag crazed gunman shoot up a public place, they always hit "soft targets" like gun free zones for a reason.
> 
> Don't make it so fortified that you can't get out fast if you had too, but if a hostile force figures out you are pretty well fortified and well armed, they will usually find another target. And if not then I guess it is a fight till' the death.... Also someone could just decide to whip up a few Molotov cocktails and burn the house down instead. But that's why it is important to have security outside of the house as well with LP/OP's, don't let them get close. Above all though, fortify the house, but you want to "blend in" as much as possible.


if you and your neighbors intend to stand by the letter of the law concerning home defense - expect a flaming bottle of gas in your puss while you guard your front door .... a stand off perimeter and a mutual defense showing is how you keep the boogie man out of the neighborhood ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> You can have all that security and someone will still just burn your house down out of spite. The thousands you spent on the extra security measures can be destroyed by a 5 dollar molotov cocktail. As for having all that food so you can tunnel out... Where is your water coming from?


soooo, the answer is to not bother prepping and see your family starve to death .... or just abandon your home sanctuary to become a nomad refugee waiting for someone to burn down your $200 tent and kill your family .... sheeple negativity thinking at work - better to blow the $$$$ at Disney World ....

I think I'll go by centuries of surviving civilization and do a castle keep ....


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> if you and your neighbors intend to stand by the letter of the law concerning home defense - expect a flaming bottle of gas in your puss while you guard your front door .... a stand off perimeter and a mutual defense showing is how you keep the boogie man out of the neighborhood ....


Agreed. In a SHTF situation we're going to have to band together with our neighbors and protect each other, just like we try to do now (from burglars) only more so. Of course we will need to use caution and intuition. If we are in the mentality that we can't or won't trust anybody else then things are off to a really bad start. The whole "United we stand, divided we fall," thing is a lot more than just a neat saying.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

A Molotov cocktail wouldn't do jack crap to my house but make a black spot.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> ...A dog MIGHT give you a deterrent, or an extra second to draw your gun as an intruder comes barreling in, but most likely, the barking will just let people know that someone is home...


That's why our Boxer is trained 'NOT' to bark. She growls that's it. She also knows Kung Fu. I am serious. She makes me kick her everyday, while she growls at me and she plays Land Shark.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Maol9 said:


> That's why our Boxer is trained 'NOT' to bark. She growls that's it. She also knows Kung Fu. I am serious. She makes me kick her everyday, while she growls at me and she plays Land Shark.


Is it ironic a boxer knows martial arts?

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maol9 said:


> That's why our Boxer is trained 'NOT' to bark. She growls that's it. She also knows Kung Fu. I am serious. She makes me kick her everyday, while she growls at me and she plays Land Shark.


Same with our dogs.

They will let out a soft ruff then grab my arm when someone turns off the main road on to ours.

If there is someone walking around just outside they will pull me up.

They then go hide waiting to spring, no barking, they will eat whoever gets in..

To burn me out will take a flamethrower, the keep is made of concrete and steel, someone will have to get real close, to do that I will already be dead.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I have a cat that alerts me and cats have better hearing than dogs.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Resurrecting this old thread because it is funny. I will also add my 2 cents. Security is similar to keeping out the cold, you need layers. Things that I use are security doors, outdoor lighting, window locks or a wood stick/bar on the track, dogs for early warning, blinds or shudders so thiefs can't see what's inside, constant and random perimeter and security checks, alarm and sign. Some common sense works too, like not leaving valuables unattended or vehicles unsecured, posting on social media what you have or that you will be gone and your home will be alone. Things I want to add are video cameras, bigger dog for other than noise and 3M film on Windows.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm guessing that this was still used when you came thru Benning School for Boys

https://books.google.com/books?id=V...ey Don't Teach You In Infantry School&f=false


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

No matter what you do, there is someway to breach your defenses. Several things though, how many people will it take, and how will they need to be equipped? If it is going to take 10 men armed with AR's and C-4, doesn't that mean that you will probably be okay if a smaller group of scumbags attack? And how many men are most likely to be attacking? How about 2 or 3? How about 1? Some posts make it sound like if your home defenses can't hold off an Infantry Battalion then it is a waste of time. 

IMO strong defenses serve two purposes, to slow attackers giving you time to fire on them while they are in the open and you are in a covered position, and the other purpose is to make it so costly that they attack someone else. If someone does attack your home, it is most likely that they will do so in order to take your resources. That means that it is unlikely that they will do something like burning your house down and destroying the same resources they are trying to acquire. How much sense does it make to burn down the house that holds the food you are trying to get?

Another thing I want to address is kicking open the front door. Most doors are easily broken open, but there are things that can be done to make it more difficult. I have a metal front door and a support beam about 12 feet behind it. I have cut a 2 x 6 that I have cut so that one end goes against the door and the other end against the beam. If I didn't have the support beam I could nail a 2 x 4 to the floor as a replacement if TSHTF. Another solution would be sandbags. They wouldn't have cover the whole door, just a couple of layers to make it next to impossible to open the door. While they are trying to get through the front door I would be firing some 30-06rounds through the door to dampen their enthusiasm.

IMO it only makes sense to build up the defenses of your home.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

On the sandbag note. I spoke to the heat with wood also makes a pretty good barrier. They always have some in the house obviously for keeping warm can easily be converted to barricades underneath your windows and in front of your doors. My woodshed is also designed with this in mind the way I stack my wood allows me access to any of my ventilation windows and protection.


If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------

